# I'm Indeceisive! Help me choose :)



## SACattack722 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok, so I re-did my 100 Gal from substrate up. I've had the Python & Thickskin's before and fell in LOVE with the genus. I've got some basic Cichlids in there now, (Lab's & Acei) so I'm not to worried about the aggression...I was thinking going back to my Orignal Vic's or going with a Placidochromis "Phenochilus Tanzania" Lupingu or also known as a "Star Sapphire". Or I could do both...Whatdya think? Suggestions are wanted and appreciated!  Thanks my fellow fish heads!


----------

